# Frangible Ammon: Legal In Every State/ Is It More Deadly



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Is frangible ammunition more deadly than hollow point ammunition, why.

Does frangible ammo go by different names.

Is frangible ammo legal in every US state.

Thanks,


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think frangible ammo is banned in any particular state (that I know of). They are NOT more deadly than FMJ or JHP rounds due to lack of penetration.

Frangible ammo is used predominantly when shooting steel targets or training in a shoot house (training facility for LE/Military) because the projectile (bullet) disintegrates (fragments or breaks up) upon impact instead of ricocheting back at shooter. Some indoor ranges insist on frangible ammo for rifle shooting to prevent damage to the ranges backstop. 

Some frangible ammo is able to be fired at steel at near point blank range and is beneficial for training for CQB situations. Frangible ammo is sometimes referred to as Glaser rounds.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> I don't think frangible ammo is banned in any particular state (that I know of). They are NOT more deadly than FMJ or JHP rounds due to lack of penetration.
> 
> Frangible ammo is used predominantly when shooting steel targets or training in a shoot house (training facility for LE/Military) because the projectile (bullet) disintegrates (fragments or breaks up) upon impact instead of ricocheting back at shooter. Some indoor ranges insist on frangible ammo for rifle shooting to prevent damage to the ranges backstop.
> 
> Some frangible ammo is able to be fired at steel at near point blank range and is beneficial for training for CQB situations. Frangible ammo is sometimes referred to as Glaser rounds.


+1

OP are you talking about bonded ammo?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Glaser rounds were originally developed to remain in the body if my memory still works,ideal for use on airplanes where over penetration is something that can kill another person or depressurize the plane.When it enters the body it breaks up and causes multiple wound channels and trauma.As far as I know it isn't banned,but you never know about NYC,DC and Cali.


----------

